# "growling" while accelerating



## Lupulin (Jul 12, 2006)

so i was finally prepared to take my GTI to the dealer today to finally deal with my "brake rubbing" problem which over the weekend has pretty much gone away (thank god!) but now i have a "growling" noise like my engine is working too hard or something under acceleration. i'm not throwing any CEL's nor have i ever but there seems to be a loss of acceleration accompanying this sound and when it goes away, the turbo seems to kick in just right and the torque seems right. Any ideas what could be a problem on a bone stock car that would cause this sound? i know it's hard to describe with words, it just sounds very rough and not smooth in the least bit....when it's running right it pulls so much better and does not have this growling noise upon acceleration. Any input would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Hah! Mine has started doing the exact same thing over the past 2 days. It's lacking the normal low-rpm acceleration and it's making a strange rough growling noise until it hits around 3k.
Fully stock engine, too.
God, I need to get VAGCom...
- Jeremy -


----------



## Lupulin (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (- Jeremy -)*

yeah...me too. one headache leads to the next. i heart vw's.


----------



## Supplicium (Jan 26, 2005)

I get the same thing when Im going to slow for the higher gear that i am in, when I downshift it goes away.


----------



## Lupulin (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (Supplicium)*

i know the sound that you're talking about but i'm talking about anything above 2k rpms. I usually try and stay between 2-3k rpm's and it's not the pre-turbo rpm sound...


----------



## Lupulin (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (Lupulin)*

so does anyone have any ideas as to what this could be?


----------



## maitino (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: (Lupulin)*

Check your diverter valve!


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (Lupulin)*

I've heard people that have a bad intake flap motor (me being one of them), say their car sounds like a V6 when accelerating. I do get an occasional CEL with this tho.
I'm getting a new part this Thursday. This part is hard to get because it is a very common problem on the 2.0t's.


----------



## 94jetta~~ (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (WISVW)*

yup i've had the cel for that as well. If I was back home in Whitehall I'd hook you up with the vag-com but I'm still out in the other steel city(pueblo)


----------



## Jimbow (May 18, 2005)

My car is stock and I think Im begining to here this sound


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (Jimbow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jimbow* »_My car is stock and I think Im begining to here this sound

You do have a noise pipe (resonator) on the GLI's and GTI's. This is more pronounced at lower rpms. Is it just that? IE, just functioning as designed?
My GLI was the same way as others described.


----------



## Lupulin (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (ssaffioti)*

i originally thought it was the noisepipe as well, however the sound is now much more pronounced and it is accompanied by a noticable loss in torque.


----------



## GTI-DNA (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: (ssaffioti)*

Had the same problem with my 06. Loss of low power and a different noise from the engine. The fix, new flapper valve motor assembly under warranty. Now its great again


----------



## ssaffioti (Apr 9, 2006)

TTT.... Today I really noticed a lack of low-end torque and like others, the "growling" noise. If the intake-flap motor is the cure, I wonder if I have to wait for a CEL to get it replaced.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

FYI, I've never had a CEL and my engine still "growls". I got the OY update the other day and they didn't mention any thrown codes. I think this is one of those things where you need VAG-COM to tell if the flap motor is stuck.
I just hate taking my car to the dealer because I "think" there's a minor problem with it. It's so hard to tell if this really is a problem or if it's just psychological.
- Jeremy -


----------



## ssaffioti (Apr 9, 2006)

TTT... VISVW, did the new intake flap motor cure the problem?


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (ssaffioti)*

I can't say I noticed a lack of torque, as much as non linear acceleration. The flapper motor only comes into play when the car is cold, and only for a certain RPM range (I got this from another post).
My service rep said most people wouldn't really notice a bad flapper motor.
Mine acted up the first time I put on a Carbonio intake, making me blame that, but in the end I realized it was the flapper motor.
I haven't gotten any codes since the replacement, and I've ordred a new Carbonio!


----------



## brillrda38p (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: (WISVW)*

Paranoia, is all I can say. I have 52000 miles on my A3, relax people relax.


----------

